# Amazing comtemporary composer - Takashi Yoshimatsu



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Just discovered him and I am blown away. What a truly remarkable music. Only heard his symphonies #3 and #4 but I find his music stunning.


----------



## Mahlerite555 (Aug 27, 2016)

Listened to it. It's crap.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2016)

That's settled then.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Mahlerite555 said:


> Listened to it. It's crap.


Rude, very rude .


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Really? I am not impressed with your comment. In fact, it sucks. The music is amazing.



Mahlerite555 said:


> Listened to it. It's crap.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

I agree. Uncalled also. The music is stunning.



Pugg said:


> Rude, very rude .


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Pugg said:


> Rude, very rude .


I was just thinking the same thing. People behind computer screens act like people behind car windshields. Some constructive criticism would be more appropriate.


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Here is his symphony 5. Stunning as well.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Exciting music. Thanks for sharing.

Btw, why so much fuss about the "crap" comment? It's one person's opinion expressed crudely. No big deal. Just ignore it if you don't like it.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

starthrower said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. People behind computer screens act like people behind car windshields. Some constructive criticism would be more appropriate.


Things do last as _short_ as they come .


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Nevum said:


> Really? I am not impressed with your comment. In fact, it sucks. The music is amazing.


If you notice the post times, that turkey didn't have enough time to finish listening to one of the symphonies. He's been too busy posting antagonizing comments on numerous threads.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

His post was yesterday morning. Obviously somebody had a word with him -- see his status on his post.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

starthrower said:


> If you notice the post times, that turkey didn't have enough time to finish listening to one of the symphonies. He's been too busy posting antagonizing comments on numerous threads.


Maybe he had heard them before. I had.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm listening to the 3d symphony. It's not what I expected from a Japanese composer; it doesn't sound like it is confined to national borders. In fact, it seems to evokes music of other nationalities. It is energetic, rhythmic, and not afraid to explore sounds as well as notes.

On the down side, I wish his name was easier to remember, like Fred Smith. Oh, well.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Duplicate post deleted. Sorry.


----------



## Inferano (Aug 19, 2016)

That's exactly how I feel. A truly exiting discovery especially because I'm not that familiar with japanese composers. I will surely listen to his works from now on.

Is there by any chance another japanese composer who has a similar style?


----------

